# malaysian trumpet snail explosion - WHY?



## littleguy (Jan 6, 2005)

My malaysian trumpet snail population is exploding in my tiny Walstad-style natural planted tank. There must be at least 100 in there.

I assume this is an indicator of something being out of whack... but what? Overfeeding perhaps?


----------



## sb483 (May 29, 2006)

In Diana's book she recommends a male betta, who snacks on snails, to keep the population in check. The large snail population breaks down uneaten food faster - better excess snails than excess algae.

If the betta (or clown loach, which also eats snails) doesn't work, just wait until many of them have gathered on the glass, swipe the glass with a net to scoop them up, and repeat when necessary. It's easier than beating an algae infection.


----------



## cwlodarczyk (Sep 18, 2005)

It is a sign of overfeeding.

Most fish wont eat MTS - their shells are too hard.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Several varieties of loach & dwarf puffers are heck on most snails. Bettas will pick off juveniles (if they can see them).


----------



## schaadrak (Aug 18, 2006)

Don't feed a dwarf puffer (or any puffer for that matter) MTS's. Their shells are way too hard and they'll break the puffer's beak. Stick with loaches.

In addition the predation, you might also try competition. Are there any other snails in the tank? Or shrimp? If not you could try to introduce a few of them to out-compete the MTS for food. And aren't MTS's nocturnal? If so you could get diurnal snails/shrimp and feed right after the MTS burrow down for the day.


----------



## sb483 (May 29, 2006)

schaadrak said:


> In addition the predation, you might also try competition. Are there any other snails in the tank? Or shrimp? If not you could try to introduce a few of them to out-compete the MTS for food. And aren't MTS's nocturnal? If so you could get diurnal snails/shrimp and feed right after the MTS burrow down for the day.


I had a tank with a MTS explosion, and the ramshorns never did anything to lessen their numbers. Instead of relying on fish/critters, maybe you could just wait till a large number gather on the glass, then scoop them up and away with a fish net.
If you have a soil bottom, I'm not sure underfeeding would really stop the MTS population explosion - they're livebearing snails, and like other livebearing fish they multiply quickly, so as for all livebearers periodic culling might be necessary.


----------



## Boz (Jun 1, 2006)

My dwarf puffers LOVE mts, but they don't eat the shells. They literally suck the snails out of the shells. Be they extremely large snails, or the tiniest of them, the puffs take care of them. All my excess have been going to the puffers for a few years now. The only trouble then is having to pull all the empty shells out of the heavily planted tank. :???:


----------



## dwalstad (Apr 14, 2006)

littleguy said:


> My malaysian trumpet snail population is exploding in my tiny Walstad-style natural planted tank. There must be at least 100 in there.
> 
> I assume this is an indicator of something being out of whack... but what? Overfeeding perhaps?


I don't know why MTS can sometimes multiply unchecked. If only these snails could talk to us. 

I also would not assume that an MTS explosion is a bad thing. Overpopulation will, at some point, correct itself.

Snail-eating fish will, indeed, suck the innards out of the snails and leave the shells behind.


----------



## Sammie7 (Oct 3, 2006)

littleguy said:


> My malaysian trumpet snail population is exploding in my tiny Walstad-style natural planted tank. There must be at least 100 in there.
> 
> I assume this is an indicator of something being out of whack... but what? Overfeeding perhaps?


Would you mind terribly to send some to me in Florida? I have sand in my tank and I have been looking for some MTS for a while to help aerate the sand bed. I'm sure they would do fine in the regular mail. All you would have to do is put them in a ziplock bag in an envelope. It would be gretly appreciated.


----------



## Calavera (Dec 3, 2006)

May I put in a small question and ask if these snails eat algae well?
I'm recieving a shipment from a friend next week for my small low-tech (15l).

For packaging it works nicely to put them in wet paper and then in a plastic bag and in a package or in a small bottle with water in a package, at least so I have heard


----------



## Poochie (Nov 3, 2004)

sell them on e-bay or Aquabid!


----------



## essabee (Oct 11, 2006)

Sell or exchange them to/at the local fish shop or club.


----------



## Jane in Upton (Aug 10, 2005)

I agree that the "explosion" will probably correct itself. Cull some out if you want to reduce their numbers. Also, if you haven't looked in your tank at the time they're ALL out & about, it can be surprising to suddenly realize how many are in your tank! I only realize there ARE any in there when I happen to have the tank lights off but the room lights on and catch a glimpse at just the right angle to see them all, then I think "Wow!". But, seeing as I have this reaction every time, I suspect their population is far more consistent than my powers of observation, LOL!

Some other scavengers would probably compete with them well.
-Jane


----------

